# BLASC 2.5 speichert Konfiguration nicht



## Bobo Rasta (19. März 2008)

Ich habe festgestellt, daß BLASC 2.5 bei mir (auf zwei PCs, meinem und dem meiner Freundin, einer mit W2K und einer mit XP) die Konfiguration nicht speichert. Wenn ich z.B. unter BLASCrafter weitere Realms anwähle, auf Übernehmen klicke, dann auf OK und BLASC beende und neu starte, so sind meine Änderungen dort wieder weg. Das hatte ich auch in diesem Thema (unter anderem) schon beschrieben: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=35174

Wenn ich für einige Charaktere Einstellungen unter PLUGIN-World of Warcraft ändere, z.B. für einen Char das Häkchen bei Fertigkeiten raus nehme, das gleiche Spiel. Ich klicke Übernehmen, OK, beende BLASC, starte neu und das Häkchen ist wieder da.

Hier hatte noch wer anders ein gleiches Problem bei der Pluginverwaltung:



Viperion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch bei mir kommt das Gefühl hoch, daß das neue Blasc Update heute noch etwas buggy ist. Ein Beispiel: Egal was ich auch mache, die Häkchen in der Kartei "Pluginverwaltung" bleiben nach erneutem Aufruf nicht gespeichert. Wenn ich nach erneutem Aufruf erneut die Häkchen wieder aktiviere un dann auf "Übernehmen" klicke, kommt eine Systemfrage von Blasc, daß neue Plugins verfügbar wären. Ich werde dann gefragt, ob ich diese nun herunterladen möchte. Dann klicke ich wie üblich auf ja. Aber dann kommt gleich die Systeminfo: Es wurden keine neuen Plugins gefunden.
> 
> ...



Bitte prüft das mal, so wie das jetzt ist, muß ich nach jedem Start von BLASC meine Einstellungen immer wieder von Hand setzen, damit das richtig funzt, ziemlich nervig.


----------



## Bobo Rasta (19. März 2008)

Ihr habt die Konfiguration ja auf Datenbank umgestellt. Evtl. fehlt einfach ein COMMIT beim Beenden von BLASC, deshalb zeigt der bis da alles richtig an und dann geht die Konfig flöten, wenn man neu startet...

Überhaupt, ich fände es mal toll, wenn im Installationsverzeichnis sowas wie nen Release Historie als Textdatei liegen würde und eine Readme, in der steht, wo das Programm überall Daten ablegt, denn das Uninstall-Programm deinstalliert nicht alles korrekt, wenn BLASC noch läuft (zumindest Version 2.0 und das Problem hatte ich gestern bei einer Neuinstallation, weil ich die Hoffnung hatte, dies behebt meine Probleme mit 2.5 - war übrigens nicht der Fall). Bisher gefunden (außer C:\Programme\buffed und dem WTF-Ordner von WoW):
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\<Benutzername>\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\buffed\tmp
<WOW-Ordner>\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler
<WOW-Ordner>\Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter

Desweiteren finde ich es nicht optimal, daß BLASCrafter die Daten, welcher Spieler was herstellen kann (BLASCrafterData.lua) unter <WOW-Ordner>\Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter ablegt, das gehört eigentlich nach <WOW-Ordner>\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables. Das gleiche gilt für die Konfigurationsdatei des BLASCProfilers (BlascProfilerConfig.lua), auch die gehört nach <WOW-Ordner>\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables und nicht in den AddOn-Ordner. Unter AddOns sollten ja nur die AddOns selber liegen, Einstellungen unter WTF. Andererseits ist das vermutlich auch Wurst, denn wenn man WoW neu installiert, dann vermutlich auf nem anderen PC und dann muss man BLASC ja auch neu installieren... Nur so ne Anregung...

Im Zusammenhang dazu fällt mir noch auf, in der BlascProfilerConfig.lua stehen alle meine drei Chars drin, absolut identische Einstellungen für jeden Char, aber im Spiel findet der Profiler für meinen Main "Cýhl" keine Einstellungen und verwendet die Standdardeinstellungen, bei den Twinks "Keira" und "Yiyie" findet er die Einstellungen aber. Hat der Profiler evtl. Probleme mit Hochkommas über Buchstaben? Das wäre ziemlich übel, da bestimmt 50% der Spieler irgendwelche Sonderzeichen in ihren Char-Namen verwenden. Hier die Datei:

BLASCConfig={
["Cýhl@Sen'jin"] = {
["ScanEnhanced"]=1,
["ScanEquip"]=1,
["ScanSkills"]=1,
["ScanTalents"]=1,
["ScanRecipes"]=1,
["ScanFactions"]=1,
["ScanQuests"]=1,
["ScanInventory"]=0,
["ScanBank"]=0,
["ScanGold"]=0,
["ScanPvP"]=0,
["ScanFriendlist"]=0,
["ScanBosskills"]=1,
["Arsenal"]=1,
["Active"]=1,
},
["Keira@Sen'jin"] = {
["ScanEnhanced"]=1,
["ScanEquip"]=1,
["ScanSkills"]=1,
["ScanTalents"]=1,
["ScanRecipes"]=1,
["ScanFactions"]=1,
["ScanQuests"]=1,
["ScanInventory"]=0,
["ScanBank"]=0,
["ScanGold"]=0,
["ScanPvP"]=0,
["ScanFriendlist"]=0,
["ScanBosskills"]=1,
["Arsenal"]=1,
["Active"]=1,
},
["Yiyie@Sen'jin"] = {
["ScanEnhanced"]=1,
["ScanEquip"]=1,
["ScanSkills"]=1,
["ScanTalents"]=1,
["ScanRecipes"]=1,
["ScanFactions"]=1,
["ScanQuests"]=1,
["ScanInventory"]=0,
["ScanBank"]=0,
["ScanGold"]=0,
["ScanPvP"]=0,
["ScanFriendlist"]=0,
["ScanBosskills"]=1,
["Arsenal"]=1,
["Active"]=1,
},
}


----------



## Bobo Rasta (25. März 2008)

Speichern der Konfig geht wieder, super!


----------



## Kimhi (25. März 2008)

Bobo schrieb:


> Speichern der Konfig geht wieder, super!




Kann ich leider net bestätigen. Ich versuch seit ner Viertelstunde, die Häkchen von meinen Chars auf Aman'Thul wegzukriegen. Aber egal in welcher Kombination und Abfolge ich das mache, bei nem Neustart von Blasc sind die immer wieder da. Evtl n Problem mit dem Sonderzeichen im Servernamen?


----------



## Roggnaroek (25. März 2008)

Selbes Problem.

Wenn ich irgendwas an den Häkchen bei den Charakteren änder und dann auf "übernehmen" klicke, erscheint "Unbekannter Fehler". Bei "ok" dasselbe.

Gibt es irgendwo noch die Vorgängerversion von 2.5? Wäre dufte
Würd ich mir gerne ziehen, bis 2.5.1 dann da ist und läuft^^


----------



## Waldman (25. März 2008)

So ein ähnliches Problem verzeichne ich auch, mit irgendeiner Versin wurden die Einstellungen umgeschrieben, z.b. anzeigen des Inventars usw. 
Nachdem ich die Häkchen erneut gesetzt habe, wird das aber nicht ins Profil übernommen, die Häkchen verschwinden auch jedes Mal, wenn man den Client neustartet.


----------



## Roggnaroek (25. März 2008)

Jo, Inventar und Gold anzeigen funzt nicht mehr.

Meine Twinks zeigen ihre Taschen und ihr Gold noch. Aber auch nur, weil ich bei ihnen vor Wochen die Haken weggenommen habe. 
Bei meinem Main sind die Haken bei Inventar und Gold gesetzt und bei ihm wird nix mehr angezeigt.

Verkehrte Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde es mit einer älteren Version von blasc klappen, oder läuft nur noch version 2.5? Und wo würde ich die Vorgängerversion finden?


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2008)

Roggnaroek schrieb:


> Würde es mit einer älteren Version von blasc klappen, oder läuft nur noch version 2.5? Und wo würde ich die Vorgängerversion finden?



Nirgendwo - wir sind der einzige Anbieter dieser Software - von allen anderen Quellen raten wir aus auch dringend ab. 

Zum Problem: Vielleicht hilft eine neuzuordnung der Einstellungen, also was angezeigt werden soll mal weg machen, Übernehmen und neu zuordnen.


----------



## s2k (25. März 2008)

Ich habe das selbe Problem mit der Konfiguration!
Sobald ich den Client neustarte is alles was ich eingestellt habe wieder geresetet ausserdem werden meine charakterdaten nicht mehr automatisch nach beenden von wow übertragen .


----------



## Roggnaroek (26. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zum Problem: Vielleicht hilft eine neuzuordnung der Einstellungen, also was angezeigt werden soll mal weg machen, Übernehmen und neu zuordnen.


Ist das Problem euch komplett unbekannnt?
oh, dachte das wäre ein bekanntes Problem. Das ist natürlich nicht gut.

Ich habe schon so ziemlich alles probiert, dachte ich, was in meiner kleinen Macht liegt.

Blasc komplett deinstalliert mitsamt allen Dateien, die sich irgendwo noch versteckt hatten.
Neu installiert. Dasselbe Problem. 
Ich kann an den Einstellungen, was angezeigt werden soll, einstellen was ich will ... es wird nicht übernommen.
Es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung und die Einstellungen sind wirder resetet.
Selbst bei meinen Twinks, wo das Gold und Inventar angezeigt wird, kann ich diese Punkte nicht wegklicken. 
Es erscheint die Fehlermeldung und die Einstellungen sind wie vorher.

Die Punkte, die aktiv sind funktionieren auch.
Kleidung, Stats, Rezepte, Ruf ...
Bei den Bosskills klappt es manchmal, manchmal nicht. Aber das war schon länger so ;-)


----------



## Mavis (26. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Aus einem mir unerfindlichen Grund sind meine Charaktereinstellungen bei BLASC geändert worden. So fehlen mir z.B. bei allen meinen Charakteren die Bankdaten im Profil, obwohl ich das eigentlich gerne angezeigt bekommen möchte. Jedesmal wenn ich versuche, die Einstellungen zu ändern, übernimmt BLASC die angeblich um beim nächsten Aufruf alles wieder gelöscht zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich recht wenig Ahnung von der Materie hab und es mich doch inzwischen ziemlich nervt hoffe ich, ihr könnt mir helfen.

Und falls schon irgendwo was dazu stand, dann hab ichs leider in dem Wust an Beiträgen nicht gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Mavis


----------



## Tanthalis (26. März 2008)

Hab genau das selbe Problem, egal welche Einstellung ich vornehmen will sie werden nicht übernommen. hinzu kommt das er mir jedesmal sagt das mein Benutzername und Kennwort falsch sind. Ich kann also nicht mal meine Daten hochladen die voreingestellt waren.

Schöne Sch..., naja hoffe es kommt nen Hotfix dafür.

Edit// Blasc deinstalliert -> Rechner neugestartet -> Regestry gesäubert (Man Leute überarbeitet mal die Deinstallationsroutine) -> neuinstalliert -> Funktioniert 1a wieder


----------



## Stanzilla (26. März 2008)

> [2008/03/26 20:25:37-16-x1]: BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1417: attempt to concatenate local 'npcid' (a nil value)
> BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1409: in function `?'
> BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1615: in function `OnEvent'
> <string>:"*:OnEvent":1: in function <[string "*:OnEvent"]:1>



Im Kampf gegen Kalecgos


----------



## Sanysun (27. März 2008)

Nach der Einspielung des Hotfix gestern funktioniert de Charupload nicht mehr.

Automatisch erzählt er mir zwar immer, das meine Daten erfolgreich übertragen wurden. Jedoch wurde einzig und allein meine Charübersicht gecleart, so das das keine Items mehr vorhanden sind.

beim Manuellen upload erzählt er mir, das ich eine unbekannte Rasser oder Klasse auf meinem Server sei, der Upload aber wohl erfolgreich war.


Ändern tut sich aber an das Resultat nichts, das ich vor dem Manuellen Uplod hatte.


Da anscheinend der Char beim Upload (sei es automatisch oder manuel) nicht richtig erkannt wird, wird logischerweise, nichts richtig ausgelesen, womit wir halt bei fehlerhaften Daten bei Bosskills etc. wären.


Mein Bitte dies noch mal zu überprüfen.


PS: auch nach mehrmaligen Neuinstallieren keine Änderung an dem Problem


----------



## Kaila (27. März 2008)

Ich schieb das Thema noch mal hoch - habe nämlich das gleiche Problem und würde es sehr gerne schnellstmöglich wieder loswerden.


----------



## Isilrond (27. März 2008)

Kann ich bestätigen!
Bei mir sind auch alle Chats nackt


----------



## Mavis (27. März 2008)

mmh.... dann werd ich das mal auch probieren, in der Hoffnung das es klappt


----------



## Kalwe (27. März 2008)

Isilrond schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen!
> Bei mir sind auch alle Chats nackt



Ebenfalls


----------



## Mavis (27. März 2008)

das versteh wer will: Ich habe das selbe wie Tanthalis versucht. Aber Erfolg hatte ich net wirklich. Ich bin auf drei Servern vertreten und auf zwein davon übernimmt er die Einstellungen. Auf dem Dritten (der mit den meisten Chars) speichert der nicht eine Einstellung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roggnaroek (27. März 2008)

Bleibt das nun die einzige Antwort?

*"Vielleicht hilft es ja ..."*

Wenn ich mir die Beschreibung des Forum so durchlese: 
_"Dieses Forum ist ausschließlich dafür gedacht Benutzern Hilfe zu bieten, die technische Probleme mit der Website oder dem BLASC-Client haben."_
hätte ich mir schon etwas mehr konstruktive, bzw technisch versiertere Hilfestellungen gewünscht.

In der stillen Hoffnung, dass da noch mehr kommt

Rogg


----------



## kamsen (27. März 2008)

dito, außerdem hab ich manchmal im bg ui-fehlermeldungen bezügl. blasc


----------



## Roggnaroek (27. März 2008)

Mavis schrieb:


> das versteh wer will: Ich habe das selbe wie Tanthalis versucht. Aber Erfolg hatte ich net wirklich. Ich bin auf drei Servern vertreten und auf zwein davon übernimmt er die Einstellungen. Auf dem Dritten (der mit den meisten Chars) speichert der nicht eine Einstellung!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es gibt zu dem Problem schon einen Thread:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=35216
aber vielleicht helfen 2 ja mehr. 

Das deinstalieren, runter/hochfahren, säubern und neuinstallieren funktioniert bei mir ebenfalls nicht.
Bzw, es funzt, nur behebt es das Problem nicht ;-)


----------



## Aoshi (27. März 2008)

Tritt bei mir bei PVP NPCs in Eisenschmiede auf.


----------



## saNjiii (27. März 2008)

seit gestern also seit 2.4 kommt ca. Minutentakt folgende Fehlermeldung in WoW:

*Interface\Addons\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1417: attempt to concatenate local 'npcid' (a nil value)*


was ist da los ?


----------



## Antimon (27. März 2008)

Joa das Problem hab ich auch.

Ich hab vorübergehend im Interface, die LUA Fehlermeldungen 
deaktiviert, damit ich nicht im Minutentakt die Meldung wegklicken muss.


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2008)

Das Problem ist bereits korrigiert, kommt aber erst im nächsten Profiler-Update - !!!!vielleicht!!!! heute Abend noch, wohl aber eher morgen, das buffedShow und Addon-Downloads den Upstream grad sehr stark einnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antimon (27. März 2008)

Danke ZAM für die schnelle Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saNjiii (27. März 2008)

Antimon schrieb:


> Danke ZAM für die schnelle Info
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jop also der Support hier bei buffed ist wirklich top!

ein dickes Kompliment von mir, weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stanzilla (27. März 2008)

Bump


----------



## Shedario (27. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich schließe mich den Leuten hier mal an.

Aber bei nur einem Char fehlt der ganze inhalt bist jetzt -->

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2837235&tab=1

Alle anderen haben bis jetzt noch ihre Sachen !


----------



## faragh (27. März 2008)

Jup nackte Chars inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. März 2008)

faragh schrieb:


> Jup nackte Chars inc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist notiert und wird geprüft.


----------



## Arandorus (27. März 2008)

ich habe den selben fehler:


```
Date: 2008-03-27 20:50:53
ID: 25
Error occured in: Global
Count: 4
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 1417:
   attempt to concatenate local 'npcid' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1417: ?()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1409: ?()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1615: OnEvent()
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
	  [string "*:OnEvent"]:1
AddOns:
  BLASCProfiler, v2.8.1
  BLASCrafter, v0.5.0
```


----------



## Mavis (28. März 2008)

Huch, das andere Thema hab ich wohl komplett übersehn. Danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schade nur, dass es da auch kein richtige Lösung gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber beruhigend, dass ich net die Einzigste mit diesem Problem bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mavis (28. März 2008)

Dann auch hier nochmal: Mich plagt das selbe Problem.

Stelle ich was für Aman'Thul ein, geht alles wieder flöten. Für andere Realms (Antonidas und Malfurion) klappt alles. Könnte es also wirklich was, wie einer meiner Vorposter schon meinte, mit dem Sonderzeichen zu tun haben?


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Halli Hallo ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Blasc..

Nachdem ich mich eben ausgelogt habe kam circa 10 mal die Mitteilung: "Blasc 2 unbekannter Fehler"
bevor die übliche: "Dein Account wurde erfolgreich übertragen" Nachricht erschien.

Nun sind die Daten meiner Ausrüstung bei den Chars mit denen ich Online war nicht mehr aufgeführt.
Auch auf ein erneutes Einlogen oder einen Blasc Neustart hin tauchte mein Eqip nicht wieder auf.
Das sieht dann ungefähr so aus: 
Kaliskaya
Novizin
Kazuul


Ich habe auch nachgesehen und verwende die neueste Version von Blasc.

Was muss ich machen um mein Eqip wieder anzeigen zu lassen?

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist notiert und wird geprüft.


Vielen Dank fürs verschieben habe übersehen das es schon einen Thread dazu gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffe meine Hexerin hat bald ihre Sachen wieder... es ist kalt vor den Toren von Eisenschmiede^^


----------



## Roggnaroek (28. März 2008)

Mavis schrieb:


> Könnte es also wirklich was, wie einer meiner Vorposter schon meinte, mit dem Sonderzeichen zu tun haben?


Das würde dann mein Problem mit "Roggnarök" erklären ...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glandrim (28. März 2008)

Also seit dem Pazch 2.4 werden mal wieder einige Bosskills falsch (Namen nenne ich nicht, nur dass es sich um Kael Thas Sonnenwanderer handelt) oder in meinem Fall gar nicht erfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile war ich 3 mal Kael Thas in der neuen Instanz besuchen und 2 mal davon habe ich ihn auch tod gesehen (das 3. mal gestern musste ich auf einen Raid).
Und ... wie fast nicht anders zu erwarten wurde der Bosskill von Furor Winterfrost ebenfalls nicht erfasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da man http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32649 ja bekanntlich nur aus der Vorquestreihe für den Schwarzen Tempel NACH dem töten von Furor Winterfrost erhält ... WoW Armory Link muss ich den glaube ich getötet haben.

Auch der Ruf bei "Zerschmetterte Sonne" mit fast Wohlwollend (nach 2 Tagen und nur 2 mal 4 täglichen Quests sowie einigen wenigen anderen Quests) sowie der Möglichkeit den heroischen Modus zu spielen spricht dafür, dass ich mir meine 2 Kael Thas Kills nicht einbilde.


Wäre schön wenn ihr zum einen selbiges irgendwie nachtragen könntet und zum anderen die Funktionalität des AddOns wieder herstellen würdet


----------



## melcom (28. März 2008)

hallo, wenn ich meinen charakter ueber den aktuellen blasc-client hochladen moechte, passiert einfach nichts. sie wird nicht aktualisiert und mein charakter ist nackt ^^

obendrein, wenn ich den char dann manuell hochladen moechte, bekomme ich die meldung "*unbekannter Klasse oder Rasse- Motion (Baelgun)*".

irgendwie habe ich das gefuehl, es gibt momentan nur unwichtige updates fuer den client. kuemmert euch doch mal um die richtigen bugs hier aus dem forum. davon gibts ja nun wirklich massig anstatt irgendwelche neuen tollen und unwichtigen features reinzubasteln. so, musste ich mal los werden  *fuer die horde*

lg


----------



## Gypsy (28. März 2008)

Grüße,

hab das gleiche Problem mit Kael Thas Sonnenwanderer in der Instanz Terrasse der Magister. Hab den im normal Modus und auf heroisch gemurkst und wird nicht gezählt. Die Rufpunkte für die neue Fraktion erscheinen auch nicht.
Mich ärgert das das schon sehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , hoffe das das Problem möglichst schnell behoben wird.

Eine neuinstallation hat auch nicht geholfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....frage mich ob das nicht getestet wird bevor man Software freigibt?.

Liebe Programmierer gebt Gas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. März 2008)

ich habe blasc de- und neuinstalliert. mal die häckchen rausgenommen und neu reingesetzt. das einzige was sich bei mir aktualliesiert im profil, ist die goldanzeige. meine rüstungsanzeige ist immer noch leer.

passiert da noch was? oder mache ich was falsch?


----------



## Mavis (28. März 2008)

Update: inzwischen werden meine Charakterdaten auf Aman'Thul gar nicht mehr hochgeladen. Wenn ichs manuell versuche sagt der mir nur "Für folgende Charaktere ist der Profiler nicht an", aber der Char, um dens grad geht, ist net dabei ....


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2008)

Mavis schrieb:


> Update: inzwischen werden meine Charakterdaten auf Aman'Thul gar nicht mehr hochgeladen. Wenn ichs manuell versuche sagt der mir nur "Für folgende Charaktere ist der Profiler nicht an", aber der Char, um dens grad geht, ist net dabei ....



Ja natürlich - warum sollte der Charakter den du hochlädst in der Liste der nicht-Aktivierten stehen? 


Aber zum eigentlichen Problem: Anscheinend gibt es einen Fehler im Profiler, so das nur absolute Grundwerte (Gold etc.) ermittelt werden. Wir sind da schon dran - ich kann nur noch nicht sagen, ob dazu heute das Update noch fertig wird - wie tun unser möglichstes und hoffen auf Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Bobo Rasta (28. März 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> das einzige was sich bei mir aktualliesiert im profil, ist die goldanzeige. meine rüstungsanzeige ist immer noch leer.



Das Problem hat bei uns die ganze Gilde (guckst du da: http://wow.buffed.de/?g=142727). Es wird kein einziges Rüstungsteil mehr angezeigt, die Talente, der Ruf und die Fertigkeiten sind auch weg. Ergo ist in der Gildenübersicht auch die Berufsübersicht leer. Alle Chars wurden innerhalb der letzten zwei Tage aktualisiert und sind betroffen, das sind bei uns 5 Spieler, die alle das gleiche Problem haben.

Einzige Ausnahme ist mein Main Cýhl, bei dem findet der BLASCProfiler nämlich die Einstellungen nicht und nimmt die Standdardeinstellungen. Ich tippe mal drauf, das liegt am Sonderzeichen über dem y. Jedenfalls ist das der einzige Char, der innerhalb der letzten 24 Stunden aktualisiert wurde bei uns, wo noch alles im Profil drin steht...

Denke mal, eins der letzten Updates ist schuld, alle Chars, die seitdem übertragen werden haben evtl. das Problem. Wenn man sich welche anguckt, die schon länger nicht aktualisiert wurden, da stimmt noch alles...

Einfach das nächste Update abwarten...

Edit: Oh, mittlerweile hat ZAM quasi das gleiche auch getippt, einfach den Post über meinem lesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mavis (28. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja natürlich - warum sollte der Charakter den du hochlädst in der Liste der nicht-Aktivierten stehen?




Naja, zB weil er net hochgeladen wird? Zudem bekomm ich zu meinen aktuellen Chars ja gar keine Anzeige ob sich überhaupt was tut.

Naja, ich hoffe ihr findet den Fehler recht bald. Gut zu lesen, dass ihr dran arbeitet


----------



## Kimhi (29. März 2008)

Hab auch mit der neuen Blasc-Version noch das Problem, dass ich das Häkchen vor meinen Charakteren auf Aman'Thul nicht dauerhaft wegkriege. Ist nicht dramatisch, aber die Sonderzeichen scheinen ja dann immernoch Probleme zu bereiten.


----------



## ZAM (29. März 2008)

Die Charakter-Profile dürften jetzt zumindest nicht mehr nackt sein.


----------



## Rya (30. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Charakter-Profile dürften jetzt zumindest nicht mehr nackt sein.



Nein, nackt sehen sie nicht aus, allerdings werden die Daten nach wie vor nicht geparsed. Bonnié ist schon länger 40 und die Hexe Ramiranda 55 - nicht 53. 

Weiterhin werden zwar aktuelle Addons angezeigt vom Crafter, aber nix passiert ... kein download und die Fehlermeldungen im Spiel sind nervig. Schalte die Addons aus - ging ja früher auch ohne - und harre der Dinge, die vielleicht mal in ein paar Wochen passiert sind.

GL and HF


----------



## Tally (30. März 2008)

Jau, selbes Problem. Interessanterweise werden die Bosskills korrekt übertragen, nur Klamotten trägt meinen Talinna laut buffend nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade versucht, einen manuellen Upload zu machen, da wird von 2 Chars behauptet, sie seien "unbekannter Rasse und Klasse". Genau bei denen wird die Ausrüstung nicht angezeigt.


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2008)

Tally schrieb:


> Jau, selbes Problem. Interessanterweise werden die Bosskills korrekt übertragen, nur Klamotten trägt meinen Talinna laut buffend nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Führ bitte die Datei BLASCLoader.exe im BLASC-Verzeichnis aus. Möglicherweise hast du das aktuelle Profiler-Addon von BLASC (leider) nicht automatisch erhalten. Damit ist das Problem bereits behoben.


----------



## Roggnaroek (31. März 2008)

Liegt es dem Sonderzeichen "ö" im Namen Roggnarök?

Bei mir werden weiterhin nur übertragen:
Ausrüstung
Fertigkeiten
Talente
Rezepte
Ruf

*Nicht *übertragen werden:
Bosskills
Inventar
Bankinhalt
Gold

So sehen meine Einstellungen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Früher wurde mein Inventar noch übertragen. Hier ist der Link zu sehen, der früher dort hinführte.
Benutzt man heute diesen Link, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2008)

Roggnaroek schrieb:


> Liegt es dem Sonderzeichen "ö" im Namen Roggnarök?



Nein - eher nicht, dann würde garnichts übertragen. Gedulded Euch diesbezüglich bitte noch etwas.


----------



## Roggnaroek (4. April 2008)

MuuuH und taurische Grüße,

wollte nur sanft nachfragen, ob es etwas neues gibt, bezüglich der Übertragung des Goldes, Inventar und Bankinhalt

Das update vom 01. April hat zumindest bei mir in der Richtung noch nix bewirkt

*duck*


----------



## Roggnaroek (11. April 2008)

Also, ich bin mittlerweile überzeugt, dass er sehr wohl mit den Sonderzeichen zu tuen hat.

Der Kollege hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=37400 hat mit keinem seiner Charaktere Probleme, außer mit dem einen, der ein "è" im Namen hat.

Meine Twinks haben auch alle keine Probleme, außer der Rogg mit dem "ö".


Hab eben mal bei Witchrog auch alle Häkchen gesetzt .. unsd siehe da, ein paar minütchen später taucht frisch aktualisiert das Gold, die Bank und der Inventar auf.
Bei Roggnarök kann ich mich auf den Kopp stellen, die Luft anhalten oder auf einem Bein stehen ... da kommt nüx Inventartechnisch rüber.

Zam?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hasenkeks (11. April 2008)

Hmm... Das Problem mit dem "Ö" im Namen habe ich auch. Siehe: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=38186

Was schreibt der BLASC Profiler bei dir denn raus, wenn du dich einloggst? Bei mir weiß der anscheinend gar nicht, was er für den Char alles übertragen soll. Wenn ich wüsste, in welcher Datei die Einstellungen hinterlegt sind, würde ich die ja mal posten. Dann müsste man doch sehen können, ob die Umlaute ein Problem machen.


----------



## Xehl (13. April 2008)

Ich habe das selbe problem.
Habe ein é in dem nicknamen

BLASC Profiler 2.8.3 geladen.
Keine Einstellungen für Xèhl gefunden. Benutze Standardeinstellungen: Rezepte

Bei allen anderen chars (keiner hat sonderzeichen) funktioniert es problemlos!
mfg


----------



## Mavis (17. April 2008)

Gibts schonmal wieder was neues bei der Fehlersuche und -behebung? *zum buffed-Team rüberschiel*


----------



## troy (18. April 2008)

Öh ja, 3 Wochen rum, immer noch keine Lösung für das Problem?
Wäre schön wenn ich endlich wieder Bank- und Inventarinhalt hochladen könnte...!


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

troy schrieb:


> Öh ja, 3 Wochen rum, immer noch keine Lösung für das Problem?
> Wäre schön wenn ich endlich wieder Bank- und Inventarinhalt hochladen könnte...!



Also das funktioniert mit dem aktuellen Profiler. Alternativ BLASC beenden, ins BLASC-Installations-Verzeichnis wechseln, BLASCLoader.exe ausführen. Nach Update dann die Datei BLASCProfilerConfig.lua suchen und löschen, BLASC starten und Einstellungen für die Charaktere neu vornehmen. Ignoriert dabei die Häkchen für die Grundwerte, die werden mittlerweile auch vom Profiler (wie schon erwähnt) ignoriert, den BLASC überträgt jetzt auch die Werte, die die Armory ebenfalls schon darstellt standardmäßig.


----------



## Roggnaroek (18. April 2008)

*stöhn*

Und ich dachte, Du wolltest uns nebenbei mitteilen, dass das Problem behoben ist ....

Schritt für Schritt Deiner Anleitung gefolgt ... Ergebnis: Nix neues.

Bei allen Chars ohne Sonderzeichen im Namen funktioniert Bank, Inventar und Gold.
Bei Charakteren MIT Sonderzeichen weiterhin nicht.


So langsam bin ich etwas entäuscht.

Weniger, das es nicht funktioniert. Mehr davon, dass so getan wird, als wenn das Problem nicht bestehen würde und das wir nur zu unfähig wären, mit dem Programm richtig umgehen zu können.

Sagt doch einfach: Jawoll, da gibbet ein grösseres Problem. Liegt nicht an euch. Ihr könnt es von Euch aus nicht beheben. Wir arbeiten aber dran und werden euch immer auf dem laufenden halten.


*Rogg trottet traurig wieder in den Stall*


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2008)

Roggnaroek schrieb:


> Weniger, das es nicht funktioniert. Mehr davon, dass so getan wird, als wenn das Problem nicht bestehen würde und das wir nur zu unfähig wären, mit dem Programm richtig umgehen zu können.
> 
> Sagt doch einfach: Jawoll, da gibbet ein grösseres Problem. Liegt nicht an euch. Ihr könnt es von Euch aus nicht beheben. Wir arbeiten aber dran und werden euch immer auf dem laufenden halten.



Es gibt ein paar Bugs (die mit der Konfigurations-Sache überhaupt nichts zu tun haben) die leider sehr wohl global momentan bestehen, aber deinen Gedankengang kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 

Das Konfigurationsproblem ist kein globales, deswegen liest du von uns auch kein "es ist ein größeres Problem" als Antwort. Und da es schon durch Tricks und Kniffe bei Betroffenen behoben werden konnte, geben wir natürlich den Usern diese mögliche Tipps, wenn es etwas bringen KANN. Tut mir wirklich leid, wenn Support so falsch verstanden wird. 

Btw. wir patchen BLASC nicht(mehr) einfach so nach belieben, ohne es vorher zu testen. Mittlerweile gibt es einen festen Patchtag, bzw. in Zukunft 2 mögliche Patchtage, die dann genutzt werden, wenn die neueste/debuggte Version soweit ist. Natürlich gibt es nicht die ultimative, läuft auf jedem Rechner bugfreie Traumsoftware, die ein paar mehr Features als einen Button zum Ausgeben einer Nachricht enthält (Selbst da, gibts Heim-System-Konfigurationen die den gewünschten Betrieb verweigern) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber wir nutzen (wie schon mehrfach erwähnt) Eure Hinweise und Problembeschreibungen, um Probleme mit dem Client möglichst flächendeckend zu vermeiden, damit das Tool leisten kann, wofür es inkl. Features gedacht ist.


----------



## Roggnaroek (18. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gibt ein paar Bugs (die mit der Konfigurations-Sache überhaupt nichts zu tun haben) die leider sehr wohl global momentan bestehen, aber deinen Gedankengang kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.



Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich schätze euer Programm und euren Support.

Aber die aktuellesten Beiträge in diesem Thread drehen sich um das Probelm: "Kein Inventar, Gold, Bank bei Characteren mit Sonderzeichen"

Dein letzes Statement dazu besagte einmal: 
"Ich möchte euch diesbezüglich um etwas Geduld bitten"
und 
"Nein, mit dem Sonderzeichen kann das nichts zu tun haben, sonst würde gar nichts übertragen"

Entschuldige, dass ich nun annahm, dass Deine Antwort sich auf dieses Problem bezog und nachdem ich Deinem Ratschlag gefolgt bin und dann gemerkt habe, dass es das Problem der Sonderzeichen nicht behebt, etwas entäuscht war.


----------



## Aoshi (19. April 2008)

Also ich leide unter dem selben Problem mit Sonderzeichen, nur dass es bei mir halt am Realmname Khaz'Goroth liegt. 

Standardmäßig sind bei mir alle Chars von Khaz ausgewält und bei allen sind bis auf Inventar, Bank und Gold alle Übertragungsoptionen markiert. 

Die BlascProfilerConfig.lua löschen bringt auch nichts. Updaten auch nicht.


Edit: Kleines Workaround: 
Die BlascProfilerConfig.lua manuell selbst so einstellen wie man es braucht, also
["ScanInventory"]=1,
["ScanBank"]=1,

bei den Chars einstellen bei denen es angezeigt werden soll, danach speichern und über Rechtsklick auf die Datei - Eigenschaften, den Schreibschutz aktivieren. Danach kann BLASC nichtmehr an den Einstellungen für die Chars rumpfuschen und es geht.


----------



## sNinsche (30. April 2008)

Aoshi, danke für den Tip, so arbeite ich jetzt auch.

Bei mir machen alle Charaktere Probleme, die auf Realms mit einem Apostrophen sind, z. B. Nera'thor.
Ich kann noch nicht mal einstellen, dass manche nicht hochgeladen werden sollen. Bisher hat es sich immer von selbst zuückgestellt und Charaktere übertragen, die eigentlich nicht hochgeladen werden sollten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theodulf (1. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Konfigurationsproblem ist kein globales, deswegen liest du von uns auch kein "es ist ein größeres Problem" als Antwort. Und da es schon durch Tricks und Kniffe bei Betroffenen behoben werden konnte



Entschuldige bitte, aber das Konfigurationsproblem IST ein globales Problem, denn es betrifft alle Chars und *REALMS* mit Sonderzeichen! Und es konnte auch bisher NICHT mit Tricks und Kniffen behoben werden, wie hier einfach mal pauschal behauptet wird. Das einzig brauchbare das es hier gibt ist der Post von Aoshi, danke hierfür.

Und dabei spielt es auch keine Rolle ob es jetzt regelmäßige Patchdays gibt oder nicht.
Ja, das hier ist eine kostenlose Software und man soll froh sein über das was man bekommt. Aber ein bestehendes Problem so lange zu verläugnen bis die Nutzer sauer werden ist wohl nicht im Sinne des Support Erfinders und steht bestimmt nicht im Sinne von Buffed.de

Bitte widmet diesem Problem endlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit und erspahrt uns weitere Kommentare alla "es gibt kein größeres Problem".

Danke


----------



## Loothie (4. Mai 2008)

Hi!

Wollte nur melden, dass bei mir die schon erwähnte Meldung "unbekannter Klasse oder Rasse" auftaucht, wenn ich meine Chars manuell hochladen will.
Dabei wäre vielleicht noch interessant, zu erwähnen, dass die Chars keine Sonderzeichen im Namen haben, der Realm auch nicht (Baelgun) und ich schon alle von ZAM erwähnten Tricks und Kniffe ohne ersichtliche Besserung ausgeführt habe.

Lg,
  Loothie

Edit: Die Chars sind weiblich.


----------



## Roggnaroek (5. Mai 2008)

weiblicher Character?


----------



## Kiez Kalle (9. Mai 2008)

Um das Thema nicht in Vergessenheit geraten zu lassen,die Einstellungen werden immernoch nicht gespeichert,charaktere die ich abwähle tauchen nach dem neustart von blasc wieder angewählt auf,die spielzeit wird nicht übertragen,die charaktere können nicht seperat eingestellt werden.
als beispiel,wähle ich ein benutzerdefiniertes profil und setze häkchen,werden die gleich für alle übernommen,egal ob ich auf ok klicke,auf übernehmen oder sonstwas,was aber auch egal ist,da ja alles nach dem blascneustart wieder weg ist.
Habe hier schon diverse tricks versucht,die in den vorgänger posts genannt worden sind,hilft alles nix.
das ganze geht jetzt schon ca 2 monate,arbeitet ihr daran oder bleibt das jetzt so ?

MfG


----------



## Roggnaroek (18. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gedulded Euch diesbezüglich bitte noch etwas.


Och .. weisste was? Vergessen wir es einfach, ok?
Ich mein, ok. Das Ding kostet nix. Aber das deshalb die Informationspolitik dermassern mies sein muss hätte ich jetzt dennoch nicht gedacht.

Ich kann auch sehr gut ohne Blasc Gedöhns leben. Aber ihr lebt doch von uns .. oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler?

Im Februar leif es noch, dann gab es bei euch nen Patch, der irgendwo ne Macke im Code hatte. 
Nun wirds bald Juni ..


----------



## hasenkeks (18. Mai 2008)

Ich muss zugeben, ich rechne auch nicht mehr damit, dass sich da nochmal was tut wegen dem Fehler. Das Problem besteht schon so lange und es scheint einfach keine Lösung zu geben. Ich habe gemacht, was ZAM gesagt hat, aber nutzen tut es nichts. Ich bekomme beim einloggen immer noch folgende Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mir auch mal die BlascProfilerConfig.lua angeguckt, kann aber keinen Fehler erkennen. Sie sieht so aus:


```
BLASCConfig={
["Listeria@Teldrassil"] = {
["ScanEnhanced"]=1,
["ScanEquip"]=1,
["ScanSkills"]=1,
["ScanTalents"]=1,
["ScanRecipes"]=1,
["ScanFactions"]=1,
["ScanQuests"]=1,
["ScanInventory"]=1,
["ScanBank"]=1,
["ScanGold"]=1,
["ScanPvP"]=0,
["ScanFriendlist"]=0,
["ScanBosskills"]=1,
["Arsenal"]=1,
["Active"]=1,
},
["Lynxx@Teldrassil"] = {
["ScanEnhanced"]=1,
["ScanEquip"]=1,
["ScanSkills"]=1,
["ScanTalents"]=1,
["ScanRecipes"]=1,
["ScanFactions"]=1,
["ScanQuests"]=1,
["ScanInventory"]=1,
["ScanBank"]=1,
["ScanGold"]=1,
["ScanPvP"]=0,
["ScanFriendlist"]=0,
["ScanBosskills"]=1,
["Arsenal"]=1,
["Active"]=1,
},
["Lysell@Teldrassil"] = {
["ScanEnhanced"]=1,
["ScanEquip"]=1,
["ScanSkills"]=1,
["ScanTalents"]=1,
["ScanRecipes"]=1,
["ScanFactions"]=1,
["ScanQuests"]=1,
["ScanInventory"]=1,
["ScanBank"]=1,
["ScanGold"]=1,
["ScanPvP"]=0,
["ScanFriendlist"]=0,
["ScanBosskills"]=1,
["Arsenal"]=1,
["Active"]=1,
},
["Swiftfire@Teldrassil"] = {
["ScanEnhanced"]=1,
["ScanEquip"]=1,
["ScanSkills"]=1,
["ScanTalents"]=1,
["ScanRecipes"]=1,
["ScanFactions"]=1,
["ScanQuests"]=1,
["ScanInventory"]=1,
["ScanBank"]=1,
["ScanGold"]=1,
["ScanPvP"]=0,
["ScanFriendlist"]=0,
["ScanBosskills"]=1,
["Arsenal"]=1,
["Active"]=1,
},
["Traeseur@Teldrassil"] = {
["ScanEnhanced"]=1,
["ScanEquip"]=0,
["ScanSkills"]=0,
["ScanTalents"]=0,
["ScanRecipes"]=0,
["ScanFactions"]=0,
["ScanQuests"]=0,
["ScanInventory"]=1,
["ScanBank"]=1,
["ScanGold"]=1,
["ScanPvP"]=0,
["ScanFriendlist"]=0,
["ScanBosskills"]=0,
["Arsenal"]=1,
["Active"]=1,
},
["Träsör@Teldrassil"] = {
["ScanEnhanced"]=1,
["ScanEquip"]=0,
["ScanSkills"]=0,
["ScanTalents"]=0,
["ScanRecipes"]=0,
["ScanFactions"]=0,
["ScanQuests"]=0,
["ScanInventory"]=1,
["ScanBank"]=1,
["ScanGold"]=1,
["ScanPvP"]=0,
["ScanFriendlist"]=0,
["ScanBosskills"]=0,
["Arsenal"]=1,
["Active"]=1,
},
}
```

Entscheidend ist der letzte Charakter, die anderen funktionieren ja alle ohne Probleme. Gibts vielleicht noch andere Dateien, in denen Informationen für die Zuordnung hinterlegt sind?


----------



## Theodulf (2. Juni 2008)

hat sich erledigt, mal sehen ob der hotfix funktioniert.
hatte ich erst dannach gelesen, ich war so naiv und habe mit einer antwort hier im threat gerechnet.


----------



## hasenkeks (3. Juni 2008)

Bei mir hat sich mit der neuen Blasc-Version leider nichts geändert, für meinen Bankchar mit den Ö's im Namen werden beim Laden leider immer noch keine Einstellungen gefunden.


----------



## B3N (3. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal dickes sorry, das es immer noch Probleme mit Sonderzeichen gibt, das ist natürlich nicht in unserem Sinne. Ich hab das ganze jezt erneut aufgenommen und mit hoher Priorität an die entsprechenden Stellen gegeben.


----------



## B3N (3. Juni 2008)

Wir haben heute auch prompt ein Update online gestellt! Bitte auf den aktuellen Stand bringen und schauen, ob die Probleme mit den Sonderzeichen nun verschwunden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juni 2008)

Noch eine allgemeine Sache - Verzichtet in Passwörtern möglichst auf Zeichen, die mit SHIFT + Zahlen aus der 1-9er-Reihe eingefügt werden, also !"§$%&/()=? - BLASC erkennt so momentan Euren Account nicht. Raute oder Sternchen etc. sind hingegen aber kein Problem.


----------



## hasenkeks (4. Juni 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> Wir haben heute auch prompt ein Update online gestellt! Bitte auf den aktuellen Stand bringen und schauen, ob die Probleme mit den Sonderzeichen nun verschwunden sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich bin ganz begeistert! Als ich das heute gelesen habe, habe ich gleich Blasc geupdated und das ganze mal getestet. Es hat alles einwandfrei geklappt! Die Einstellungen wurden gefunden und die Daten sind jetzt auch im Charakterprofil eingetragen. Dankeschön!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

